# Ciclo de estudos Integrado ...ao Grau de Mestre em ...



## _yo_

Hola,
Estoy traduciendo un certificado de estudios del portugués al español y tengo dos dudas que no consigo resolver.

En primer lugar "*Ciclo de estudos Integrado conducente ao Grau de Mestre em Genética Molecular*". Mi propuesta es "Ciclo de estudios integrado conducente al grado de maestría en...". No sé si realmente tiene mucho sentido.


Muchas gracias y perdón por las molestias


----------



## Mangato

En español suena mejor:
Ciclo de estudios integrado encaminado (u orientado) a la obtención del grado de  Doctorado en Genética Molecular.

El título de Mestre, Mestrado, es un curso de postgrado equivalente al doctorado español.

Es una opinión qu espero sea corroborada por nuestros amigos luso-falantes.

Maestría en cambio, era en España una titulación de formación profesional, sustituida por la actual FP

Saludos,

MG


----------



## vf2000

Acho que seria mais correto dizer que o doutorado na Espanha equivale ao mestrado no Brasil e não o contrário.

Um mestre brasileiro não é doutor na Espanha, embora estude quase o mesmo.

Um espanhol é doutor fazendo uma pesquisa de dois anos e defendendo uma tese depois. Um brasileiro é doutor fazendo dois anos de mestrado e 4 anos de doutorado.

Sugiro que se traduza por "master" e que se enfatize que houve defesa da dissertação/tese cuyo título era...


----------



## azulc

vf2000 said:


> Acho que seria mais correto dizer que o doutorado na Espanha equivale ao mestrado no Brasil e não o contrário.
> 
> Um mestre brasileiro não é doutor na Espanha, embora estude quase o mesmo.
> 
> Um espanhol é doutor fazendo uma pesquisa de dois anos e defendendo uma tese depois. Um brasileiro é doutor fazendo dois anos de mestrado e 4 anos de doutorado.
> 
> Sugiro que se traduza por "master" e que se enfatize que houve defesa da dissertação/tese cuyo título era...



Não concordo: o doutorado brasileiro equivale ao "doctorado" espanhol (que nunca foi de dois anos, mas de quatro no mínimo) e o mestrado ao "máster" (de dois anos igual que no Brasil, com dissertação final, na Espanha "memoria de máster").


----------



## jcr.meta

Não é incômodo nenhum, dona _yo_. Seja bem-vinda. Eu só faria algumas pequenas mudanças a sua tradução:


"*Ciclo de estudos Integrado conducente ao Grau de Mestre em Genética Molecular".*

"Ciclo de Estudios Integrados conducente al grado de Magíster en Genética Molecular".

Espero que ajude.


----------



## vf2000

azulc said:


> Não concordo: o doutorado brasileiro equivale ao "doctorado" espanhol (que nunca foi de dois anos, mas de quatro no mínimo) e o mestrado ao "máster" (de dois anos igual que no Brasil, com dissertação final, na Espanha "memoria de máster").



Na época em que eu escrevi isso, não era obrigatório, na Espanha, fazer um máster antes de um doctorado, então na Espanha um doutor estudava 2 anos menos, os anos do máster.


----------



## azulc

vf2000 said:


> Na época em que eu escrevi isso, não era obrigatório, na Espanha, fazer um máster antes de um doctorado, então na Espanha um doutor estudava 2 anos menos, os anos do máster.



Mas não apenas dois anos como você disse. De fato, o doutorado nunca foi equivalente ao mestrado brasileiro feito em dois anos: na realidade, o doutorado incluía um mestrado com dissertação, "tesina", nos dois primeiros anos e depois um período de pesquisa para fazer a tese de uns quatro anos em geral.


----------



## vf2000

azulc said:


> Mas não apenas dois anos como você disse. De fato, o doutorado nunca foi equivalente ao mestrado brasileiro feito em dois anos: na realidade, o doutorado incluía um mestrado com dissertação, "tesina", nos dois primeiros anos e depois um período de pesquisa para fazer a tese de uns quatro anos em geral.



Azulc, em qualquer conta que você faça um doctorado na Espanha "era" menos do que um doutorado no Brasil, só pelo fato de não precisar de um máster. Tanto é verdade que esse "erro" foi corrigido pela União Europeia e agora a Espanha terá que seguir a norma mundial: primeiro um máster e depois o doctorado. Você pode dizer que "o doutorado incluía um mestrado com dissertação, "tesina"" se quiser, mas isso o doutorado brasileiro também inclui, é a parte das disciplinas somada à qualificação (tesina).

Além disso, no Brasil a carga horária das disciplinas é muito maior que na Espanha, 80h por disciplina contra 20h. E no Brasil é quase obrigatório terminar tudo em 4 anos, enquanto na Espanha eles vão fazendo sem preocupação com o tempo. Assim, esses 4 anos que você fala na verdade é toda a eternidade, por isso muita gente abandona no meio do caminho.

Sobre a pergunta do _yo_, não tenho ideia do que seja o Ciclo de estudos Integrado conducente ao Grau de Mestre em Genética Molecular". Como a pessoa não escreveu "MESTRE em Genética Molecular", eu imagino que essa pessoa tenha concluído somente as disciplinas, sem ter defendido a dissertação.

Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ


----------



## azulc

vf2000 said:


> Azulc, em qualquer conta que você faça um doctorado na Espanha "era" menos do que um doutorado no Brasil, só pelo fato de não precisar de um máster. Tanto é verdade que esse "erro" foi corrigido pela União Europeia e agora a Espanha terá que seguir a norma mundial: primeiro um máster e depois o doctorado. Você pode dizer que "o doutorado incluía um mestrado com dissertação, "tesina"" se quiser, mas isso o doutorado brasileiro também inclui, é a parte das disciplinas somada à qualificação (tesina).
> 
> Além disso, no Brasil a carga horária das disciplinas é muito maior que na Espanha, 80h por disciplina contra 20h. E no Brasil é quase obrigatório terminar tudo em 4 anos, enquanto na Espanha eles vão fazendo sem preocupação com o tempo. Assim, esses 4 anos que você fala na verdade é toda a eternidade, por isso muita gente abandona no meio do caminho.
> 
> Sobre a pergunta do _yo_, não tenho ideia do que seja o Ciclo de estudos Integrado conducente ao Grau de Mestre em Genética Molecular". Como a pessoa não escreveu "MESTRE em Genética Molecular", eu imagino que essa pessoa tenha concluído somente as disciplinas, sem ter defendido a dissertação.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado,
> AXÉ


Claro, obvio, o Brasil é o melhor pais do mundo para fazer um doutorado, e melhor do que a Espanha, com diferença, é por isso que o Brasil está na frente em desenvolvimento, ciência, tecnologia, letras e, o melhor, em igualdade e justiça social.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

azulc said:


> Claro, obvio, o Brasil é o melhor pais do mundo para fazer um doutorado, e melhor do que a Espanha, com diferença, é por isso que o Brasil está na frente em desenvolvimento, ciência, tecnologia, letras e, o melhor, em igualdade e justiça social.


Peço à Moderação que aja contra este tipo de postagem, estúpida e sem sentido.


----------



## jcr.meta

azulc said:


> Claro, obvio, o Brasil é o melhor pais do mundo para fazer um doutorado, e melhor do que a Espanha, com diferença, é por isso que o Brasil está na frente em desenvolvimento, ciência, tecnologia, letras e, o melhor, em igualdade e justiça social.



Colega azulc, eu também acho que não é legal fazer esses comentários aqui. Estamos unidos por uma questão profissional específica, e não por temas políticos. Por respeito a todos, é necessário seguir as regras grupais. Falo isso numa boa, não se ofenda.


----------



## azulc

WhoSoyEu said:


> Peço à Moderação que aja contra este tipo de postagem, estúpida e sem sentido.


Engraçado, às valorações num sentido são aceitas, no sentido contrário são consideradas "estúpidas", palavra muito adequada, pelo que estou vendo, neste contexto. 
.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mantenho a minha opinião, e de "engraçado" o seu post não tem nada.


----------



## azulc

Não deveria ter agido também contra às críticas e valorações subjectivas de Vf2000, contra os seus comentários xenofóbicos e ofensivos?
Abandono o fio já que só aceita um ponto de vista e mostra um tom agressivo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Leio português bastante bem, e só vi ofensas do teu lado. Quem demonstrou xenofobia, insultando o Brasil e os brasileiros, foi você. E chega de papo contigo!


----------

